# Lunitidal Interval



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I left home the other day and forgot my watch, drove me crazy not having it on so I bought me a new "fishing" watch. It gives tide calculations, sunrise, sunset and even tells me the best time to fish based on whatever they base that on.

The problem is it requires you to put in "lunitidal intervals" for where your at. I have been online looking and I found the formula based on longitude, GMT, GI, .069 and whatever. I don't care to take math 101 again.

Surely someone outthere has the lunitidal interval for Pensacola (if its got to be specific use Pensacola Pass) for this area.

I was cool with loading the longitude, latitude and the -6 for GMT, the other escapes me.

:banghead


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

with the time change last weekend, we are at -5 GMT now. Wish I could help with the Lunitidal Interval but I don't know anything about that.

I had heard about a watch like that and was looking for one last yr but never found it. What make, model of watch and where did you find it?


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

Tide watches/clocks do not work wellfor the Gulf of Mexico. 

There is a lot of good info on learning tides here:

http://www.usm.edu/gcrl/MStide/tidedis.htm

and here:

http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/education/kits/tides/media/supp_tide07a.html


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

working from memory here but I'm pretty sure it is 12hrs 30min between high and low tides in the Gulf of Mexico. Most other places in the world are on a approx 6 hr interval.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's only here in the Pensacola area that we have 12 hour tides. Tampa and the Keys have regular 6 hour tides. Good luck on having that watch calculate these 12 hour tides.







:banghead


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

As someone noted earlier those "tide clocks" will not work reliably in our area.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Due to the character of the GoM our diurnal tide durationsare not equal. They vary between approximately twenty four and 27 hours depending on whether the sun or the moon is having the greater influence (on the tide) at the time. http://oceanworld.tamu.edu/resources/ocng_textbook/chapter17/chapter17_04.htm



> *Hours*<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" align=center border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width="20%"><DIV align=left>Lunisolar</DIV></TD><TD width="10%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=textITALIC>K<SUB>1</SUB></DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="30%"><DIV align=center>0.141565</DIV></TD><TD width="15%"><DIV align=center>*23.9344*</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD width="20%"><DIV align=left>Principal lunar</DIV></TD><TD width="10%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=textITALIC>O<SUB>1</SUB></DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>-1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="30%"><DIV align=center>0.100514</DIV></TD><TD width="15%"><DIV align=center>*25.8194*</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD width="20%"><DIV align=left>Principal solar</DIV></TD><TD width="10%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=textITALIC>P<SUB>1</SUB></DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>-2</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="30%"><DIV align=center>0.046843</DIV></TD><TD width="15%"><DIV align=center>*24.0659*</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD width="20%"><DIV align=left>Elliptic lunar</DIV></TD><TD width="10%"><DIV align=center>><SPAN class=textITALIC>Q<SUB>1</SUB></DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>-2</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>1</DIV></TD><TD width="5%"><DIV align=center>0</DIV></TD><TD width="30%"><DIV align=center>0.019256</DIV></TD><TD width="15%"><DIV align=center>*26.8684*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

> *sealark (3/16/2008)*It's only here in the Pensacola area that we have 12 hour tides. Tampa and the Keys have regular 6 hour tides. Good luck on having that watch calculate these 12 hour tides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

That pretty much answers why I keep getting extra high and low tides on this thing. On the positive side it does keep good time. 

Additionally now everyone knows thatthey shouldn'tplan on usinga tide watchin Pensacola. :banghead


----------

